# Is this a Drain Fly and how do i get rid of it?



## ShipWreckSal (Mar 21, 2017)

This fly is accompanied by flys the size of gnats as well as the size you see in the picture,I keep being told this is a drain fly so I poured Bleach, Drano, Ammonia down all of the drains in my house to no avail it is cold here in Ohio and these things are in full force in my house, they disappeared for about 2 weeks now they are back. I hope this picture can help someone ID this insect and help me eliminate the problem








Thank you sincerely for any help


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ShipWreckSal said:


> This fly is accompanied by flys the size of gnats as well as the size you see in the picture,I keep being told this is a drain fly so I poured Bleach, Drano, Ammonia down all of the drains in my house to no avail it is cold here in Ohio and these things are in full force in my house, they disappeared for about 2 weeks now they are back. I hope this picture can help someone ID this insect and help me eliminate the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As you most likely have checked on line and found a host of stories and remedies that I can't top, but do your lavatories, sinks and such have over flow avenues in the castings these pests could call their abode.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Regularly inspected for the termite infestation and call a professional company for its treatment.


----------



## ShipWreckSal (Mar 21, 2017)

erikjamison said:


> Regularly inspected for the termite infestation and call a professional company for its treatment.


are you saying that is a termite?:vs_mad:


----------

